# Polished Bliss®: BMW Z4 M



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

After 8 weeks here at PB its time for my first write up, which will be the first of many over the next few months and years to come!

So here goes...

This BMW Z4 M was booked in for an All Surface Protection Detail to get it properly protected for the winter, and it was badly in need of some attention...

























































































































































































































Moved into the wash bay...










First up were the wheels. These weren't actually that bad at all as they were just back from a recent refurb, but they were done anyway.

Rinsed...










Then sprayed with R222 Wheel Cleaner Regular...










Then agitated with various brushes...




























Then rinsed again...



















The next step would normally be to remove any tar spots from the wheels but as there were none I moved on to the arches and tyres. Firstly they were given a thorough rinse...










Super Degreaser at 10:1 was then sprayed on...










again agitated.




























I also found the Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies good for the more difficult to reach areas, including around the arch lips...










and rinsed...










Super Degreaser at 10:1 then applied to the tyres...










and worked in...










and fully rinsed...










I then moved on to the engine bay. Firstly I removed any loose leaves, etc...










again super degreaser was used at 10:1; this was sprayed on and agitated...





































then rinsed off on low pressure at approx 55-60 degrees...


















engine was then started.










Moving on to the bodywork now and the car was initially foamed with Meguiar's APC at 55-60 degrees...



















this was left to dwell for around 5-6 mins...










then rinsed off on high pressure again at 55-60 degrees...










I then cleaned all panel gaps, badges, door shuts, etc, with APC and Raceglaze detailing brushes...
































































and rinsed fully again...



















the car was then washed using Meguiar's Shampoo Plus and the 2BM...




























another rinse...










Autosmart Tardis was then used to remove any tar spots from the car. This was sprayed on...



















then wiped off with a clean microfibre towel...




























one more final rinse...










and the car was brought inside ready for the next stage.










With the car still wet I began claying with Meguiar's Mild Clay and using water as lube...





































the car was then dried using the Black Baron...



















including the engine bay.










Once the car was completely dry I dressed the engine bay with 303 Aerospace Protectant. This was sprayed on...



















then left...










any overspray onto the paintwork was removed using IPA.



















I then moved onto the paintwork, firstly cleansing it with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Medium as there were a few bug etchings to be taken care off. This was applied using a microfibre applicator pad and then removed with a soft microfibre towel one panel at a time.



















While I was working on the paintwork, Clark sealed the wheels with Nanolex Premium Paint & Alloy Sealant…



















and then buffed it off.



















In the meantime I had began waxing the paintwork (if you look closely, you can see some serious etching in the finish, but removal of this was beyond the scope of this one day protection detail)...



















then buffed once cured.



















Clark had now dressed the tyres using 3M Tyre Restorer...



















and had moved onto the tailpipes; these were polished using Swissvax Metal Polish.



















Clark then moved on to seal the exterior glass using Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant...

... but was so fast I didn't get any pictures!

With the exterior almost complete the last stage remaining was to remove any excess residue from the engine bay...










which left it looking like this...










So with the exterior done it was time to move on to the interior. Clark cleaned the glass using 3M Glass Cleaner...



















the interior was then hoovered...










all trim was then given a wipe down with Meguiar's APC...










the leather was cleaned using Swissvax Leather Cleaner...










this was worked in using a Swissvax Leather Brush and then wiped down with a clean microfibre towel. The leather was then conditioned with Swissvax Leather Milk.










The interior carpets and mats were then protected with 303 Fabric Guard...










Now, after a long day, time for the afters...





























































































































































































































































I will hopefully have a few more write up's posted shortly (preview here)...










...but in the meantime I hope you enjoyed reading this one and thanks for looking!

Alan


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic first write up, did a great job, look forward to more 
Cheers
Lee


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Great 1st write up. awesome car.

Daz.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent work Alan:thumb: Great first write up, which wax did you use?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well done Alan. great work and write up :thumb:


Nice to see you got the boy in on the job!


----------



## Parafilm (Jun 6, 2010)

Excellent work mate, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome finish Alan, was a mess! :thumb: Did the customer not want a machine polish?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

8/10 - must try harder!!!! :wave::lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome finish Alan, was a mess! :thumb: Did the customer not want a machine polish?


The car actually received a 2 day minor correction around 18 months ago, however it would appear it's been sat under 1 or 2 trees since....


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice first write up Alan and a great result from a bit of a rotter though IMO more rewarding! :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some much needed love and a nice finish at the end.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

That must be the first off-road z4m I have seen with all that muck on it, a great turn around by you though Alan with a nice looking motor at the end of it, surprised really that the owner didn't go for correction given some of that etching but each to their own, anyway, well done and hope to see more of yours and Clarks work on here.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting Alan :thumb::thumb::thumb:

It's the first time I've been shocked at the before state of what IMO should be a cherished motor 

It's amazing what a fantastic job SV did to clean n zing the paint :doublesho

Great job, great piccies, thank you PB 

Ian


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely work, 

How do you go about the 3m glass cleaner do you spray it on the microfiber rub in then buff off with a clean microfiber?

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Lovely work,
> 
> How do you go about the 3m glass cleaner do you spray it on the microfiber rub in then buff off with a clean microfiber?
> 
> :thumb:


Just spray directly onto the glass and work it like any other glass cleaner.

If any overspray lands on the dash etc it completely evaporates, or you can just give it a quick wipe over with a mf if you're worried about leaving it


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Brilliant. What a turn around.:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Another brilliant write-up and the final pictures that followed! :thumb:


I have a few questions if I may:

1. When deciding whether to foam with APC or Hyperwash, does it depend on the state of the car? (i.e. when very dirty APC, and when in for a top-up you would use HW?)

2. Does the etched paint have significatly lower paint depth readings making it difficult to judge polish/pad/wet sanding combos?

3. I've started using the Sheepskin wheel brush for the whole arch (especially clever near the paintwork edge). Any problem with this as logn as rinsed thoroughly? 

4. Does the thumb over the bottle of Nanolex Pro stop it evaporating, or just stop it from spilling?!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

amiller said:


> Another brilliant write-up and the final pictures that followed! :thumb:
> 
> I have a few questions if I may:
> 
> ...


Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Nice work Alan, Great write up :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Good work/ write up alan looking forward to the next one


----------



## Samjam927 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great looking car!! Even better work making it shine!! Keep em comming polished bliss!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great first showroom thread :thumb: But as to be expected with PB, look forward to more write ups to read through soon.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work :argie: u have learnt well, is it time for the master to have the pipe and chair?? :lol:


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking good:thumb:

Have you guys stopped using last touch with meg's mild clay? Does just plain water do the same job without a risk of marring?


----------



## autostars (Oct 24, 2010)

Good job lads, what camera do you use cuz those are impressive pics. excellent quality.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice first write up :thumb:

Happy days, I haven’t used SV Medium by hand for ages, very underrated product.

Roy.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking first studio post alan :thumb:
are you guys planning to stock swissvax products, as you appear to be putting them through their paces?..


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

Great work Alan! Looking forward to more of you write ups!


----------



## jontruman (Sep 7, 2009)

good work on your first write up

looking forward to the evo write up


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice wright up Alan, 1st of many good ones to come :thumb:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

very nice job!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great first write up looking forward to the next one already


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice write up mate. Look forward to more


----------



## s.khakh (Jun 2, 2010)

1 of the best looking bmws made, good job


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic job and great first write up! Looking forward to more :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice first write-up, very professional job dones as well!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great work mate, look forward to more in the future


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work mare :thumb:

nice to see clarke getting the dirty jobs for a change


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome! Especially loving the Evo rear light final image  Love Z4M Coupes


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Just spray directly onto the glass and work it like any other glass cleaner.
> 
> If any overspray lands on the dash etc it completely evaporates, or you can just give it a quick wipe over with a mf if you're worried about leaving it


Cheers Clark will put some in my order that i will place this week:thumb::thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Great post. Love these cars with those wheels on. Shame they drink the juice though!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Good work Alan, look forward to keeping an eye out for future details

:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work there fella.


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, I've been looking forward to my first write up since I started here at PB and I'm glad you all enjoyed reading it 



> Excellent work Alan Great first write up, which wax did you use?


It was one which Clark had given me and has sworn me to keep it a secret :thumb:



> very very nice work u have learnt well, is it time for the master to have the pipe and chair??


Haha not quite yet.. I still have a lot to learn and pick up something almost everyday.



> Awesome! Especially loving the Evo rear light final image Love Z4M Coupes


Well spotted. Hoping to have it up by the end of next week its just a case of finding the time to get it done.

Alan


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fantastic work al, lovely to see you're enjoying it


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice work! That model Z4 looks so much nicer in coupe form.

But where the heck had the owner been parking it!


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

Deep blue said:


> Looking good:thumb:
> 
> Have you guys stopped using last touch with meg's mild clay? Does just plain water do the same job without a risk of marring?


Water can be used, we would however, recommend that anyone who is not used to claying use a lubricant such as Last Touch.



autostars said:


> Good job lads, what camera do you use cuz those are impressive pics. excellent quality.


The wash stages were taken with Clarks camera, can't remember what it is tho. The rest were taken from my Canon 450D on a basic 18-55mm lens.



-Kev- said:


> cracking first studio post alan :thumb:
> are you guys planning to stock swissvax products, as you appear to be putting them through their paces?..


Rich is aiming to have the full range available within the next few weeks, and is working at it as I speak.



centenary said:


> Nice work! That model Z4 looks so much nicer in coupe form.
> 
> But where the heck had the owner been parking it!


Looks like it had been parked under some fir trees for sometime without moving.

Alan


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice work, that car turned out great.

-Kody-


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work Alan and i'm sure there a few jealous people on here who are envying your job.

Great opportunity you've been given!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Alan

great first write up , will be waiting for more in the future :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good write-up and detail!:thumb:


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice write up and cool finish.... equally looking forward to updates


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> 8/10 - must try harder!!!! :wave::lol:


An 8? Jees, who's in a good mood then! :lol:

Quite like these Beemers - nice job Alan :thumb: Was in a right mess to start with.


----------

